# any ideas on how to lose about a stone?



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

after all these close together tx i feel like a balloon    i'm usually an 8-10 but am nudging towards a 12 and i don't feel like myself at all. I know its not much but i don't feel comfortable.

i dont have much time for exercise (i know is sounds like an excuse   ) as i'm doing two courses and learning to drive to i can't remember what my sofa looks like.

any ideas? ive tried cutting down but it doesn't seem to shift (weeellll, the weekends aren't easy   )


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi wee emma,

Just thought I'd let you know that FF has a weight loss group...if you would like to join then click on your PROFILE then on GROUP MEMBERSHIPS and  then request to join.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Em
Its so hard to shift the lbs..

Thanks for the info pinkcat, ive clicked on it also..

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks pinkcat    i didnt even know there was such a thing.

jilly its annoying me alot and for some reason i cant grasp, people keep commenting on it. My mum had me in tears at the weekend because she just wouldnt stop pointing it out.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm doing weight watchers and love it as even without exercise if you stick to the plan you should lose 1-2lb a week. Ok some weeks I have stayed the same but only put on twice in 5 months. Good luck with whatever you decide. xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Em

Thats horrible, my dad goes on like that at times.. People can be so hurtful

When i had my review with Dr McManus she mentioned my weight and i said to her i did try and shift it but it deidnt help with the drugs etc

Chin up hun

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls, slimming world is a fantastic weight loss programe. My 3 aunts has lost 2 stone each in 7months. Another 1 is herbalife shakes and there cellulose tablets. I have taken these and swear by it. Wish could b more help. Xx


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Would second Weight Watchers..
The propoints system is very good.. basically common sense.. fruit and most veg all 'free'
The tracking of points is really an eye opener at times with regards  how bad cake buns etc are and also portion size
Of course still requires loads of will power .
Jo-Ley


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thank you everyone. im certainly going to have to give one of those a go, i'm really not happy with myself.

its the weekend that murders me   

we go to m&s on the way home, gwt a quickie dinner, a bag of percy pigs and a HUGE bag of cheesy tasters. Then the next day its pick n mix.

in fact i deserve to have put on much more


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

A lot of my friends are doing Slimming World and loosing the weight very quickly and all looking great on it too.  You can join a local class or even do it on line .


----------

